# Quiet toad!



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, for the past hour I've been hearing this odd sqeauking noise. I have no idea what is making it, but it's coming from the direction of my toad tank.

Now I have a red-bellied toad and an eastern common's toad in that tank. I'm pretty sure the common's toad isn't squeaking. So has anyone that owned a red-bellied toad heard them making noise before?

For all I know it could be a gecko that got loose years ago and is coming back to haunt me.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never heard of an "eastern common toad", and Google didn't turn up any informative results. What's the scientific name?

If your "eastern common toad" is what people call here an "American toad", then I think the eastern common/American toad is doing the sqeaking.

Edit: oh, yeah, the gecko. I wonder if it's dead by now....


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet it's the gecko.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 7, 2007)

YES!!! Finally, someone else that had one as well. Yes, it's probably the male. Also, did you know, that fire bellied toads are poisonous? You aren't supposed to keep them together. The poion builds up and concentrates around the aquarium's edge. There have been cases of huge toads dying that way. Do you know if the fire bellied toad is male? It's not as fat as the female, and have slightly longer arms. You can google it.


----------



## spawn (Sep 8, 2007)

Firebellied toads lose their toxicity in captivity -- similar to dart frogs. Different diets.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2007)

Deutschherper: I couldn't find it on google either, but it goes but another name, Woodhouse's Toad. The latin name is Bufo woodhousei.

It's one of the most common breeds of toads in America. But I doubt it was the common's toad making the noise.... cause I'm pretty such it's a female. Plus I had a male for two years and he squeaked whenever I touched him, he sounded nothing like the noise I heard.

Yeah I wonder too. Those poor geckos.

Asa: It might be, I've never found the remains of a tokay gecko and a few others.

asdsdf: I got him off my sister, who got him off some guy we know who got him off some guy he knew. that poor things been through so many owners.

I think it is a male, I'm not sure though. I know that toads are poisonous, and I did see the poison glands. But I didn't know that could happen. I have him in a tank that's mostly dirt. about a qauter is water and it's in a old compartment of a T.V. dinner dish. That okay?

How many of the little guys do you have?

spawn: That's what I thought, wasn't sure though. I believe it's the same for milky tree frogs, cause I have a pair of those also.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to give mine away.  Those might be mine!  You can still keep them though. They can go through many owners. They can live to 13 years!!!

Uh oh. Fire bellied toads are supposed to have at least 60 perscent of the habitat has water. The rest should be stones larger than it can't swallow, and smooth.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2007)

Who knows where the toad came from. :lol: That'd be really cool if he was yours once, though.

My sister was going to take out to college with her but deicded to give him to me a day before we left for Ohio...... I don't have any cages left either. 

I'll put some more water in there when I get the chance, for now he seems very happy, and loves the little hide hut I have in there. Have you ever seen them bury themseves? It's funny cause he does it right on top of the common's toad, she doesn't mind though.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 8, 2007)

Really? Mine never buried themselves. Maybe it needs more water, or nervous? Despite being called toads, they need lots of water to swim in and only a little land to stand on once in a while.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know, he seems to like to bury himself, and seems to enjoys the tank. he's either hangind out in the little pool or he's under the hidehut with the common's toad.

When I put him in there I thought the common's toad was going to try and eat him, but they seemed to have made a friendship instead. I'll work on the tank soon, for now he seems happy. i mean he was croaking. (I really think it was him)

Now that I think about it, the water takes up about half of the tank.


----------



## reptile ryan (Sep 12, 2007)

We have a toad that lives outside the apartment back door under a security light that stays on all night. Its well fed.


----------

